# Exchange rate in Crete



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I am off to Crete next week and would like to know the rate I could get for the Euro if I take cash, English Pounds, and change money on the island. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

If you use the BANK OF GREECE, (not the National Bank of Greece), there is no commission charged and you will get the current interbank rate minus about 1-1.5c

Certainly better than exchange bureaus & rate possibly in UK banks....





gloucester_geezer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am off to Crete next week and would like to know the rate I could get for the Euro if I take cash, English Pounds, and change money on the island.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------

